# Cat Chat Secret Santa Parcels Received Thread 2017



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

All through the year
We've waited
Waited through spring and fall
To hear silver bells ringing
See winter time bringing
The happiest season of all

*It's begun!!!!!*

We have been notified that the first parcel is on it's way on Santa's beautiful bright red sleigh (well courtesy of parcel force).

So please keep a look out and post in here just as soon as you receive one (and don't forget to let @JaimeandBree or @huckybuck know when you have sent yours too)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeek! It begins!!! So excited


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Cripes I'd better start wrapping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> Cripes I'd better start wrapping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

I haven’t finished buying stuff, and I need to get wrapping too. YIKES. I thought I was on such a good steady road with this..Fallen right behind now!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought I was organised, but that is ridiculous!


All very exciting isn’t it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

People are posting already


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Today I saw a notice in Asda that said "35 more sleeps till Christmas"


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been checking various postage rates. Can't believe how much it costs to post stuff


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> I've been checking various postage rates. Can't believe how much it costs to post stuff


Parcelforce will probably work out as cheap as any, maybe Hermes


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Smuge said:


> Parcelforce will probably work out as cheap as any, maybe Hermes


Parcelforce are asking double what Royal mail are  Hermes are cheaper but I've heard bad reports about them so not sure whether to risk them or not


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Parcelforce are asking double what Royal mail are  Hermes are cheaper but I've heard bad reports about them so not sure whether to risk them or not


Quite a few companies use Hermes and I have never had any issues, but it does have some rep issues. I suppose most do though

Last time I took a parcel to the post office they sent it via parcelforce. Must depend on the size


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure if this helps but have used them before - I've found that a lot is dependant on how good the couriers are in your area - for me DPD and DHL and Hermes are great for pick ups but Fed Ex rubbish. If you know which ones you prefer I would go with them.

https://uk.interparcel.com/

ETA splitting stuff into smaller parcels sometimes helps as my helpful man in the PO tells me - he sends me away if my box is too heavy or too large lol


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh the fun begins xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have never had an issue with Hermes or parcel force, but Fed X literally threw my 10L paint at me and it broke and leaked everywhere! Not one apology either.

So it’s the man behind the wheele that counts. 

I will use the post office as I have never had any issues receiving or sending.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Gaah just panicked and ran round lounge briefly shrieking "I can't cope with Xmas" before shoving my aspidistra firmly back where it belongs and forcing calm smile back onto chops.

Still missing some of mine which hoping will turn up this week. Then at weekend will gently boot own cats out, lock door, and get on with it.

Phew.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Did some proper sums today, Royal Mail (not parcelforce - this was way more) works out cheapest for me. Unless you are sending a Christmas tree box I would just go to the post office

If you know the exact dimensions and weight you can often get a reduced online price


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't like Fed Ex, I waited in a day and a half a couple of weeks ago as they said they would arrive on day 1 but nothing until I tried to track it about 6.00 p.m., it had been out for delivery that morning then it went back to the depot at 4.20...why? Then they just changed the date to the next day. No e-mail or apology when the man eventually turned up.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of my secret santa gifts (I bought them online!) So I can get them sent out


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

FYI Secret Santerers, Santa Paws is now most definitely on duty! We have quite a few parcels now being sent out so keep your eyes on the skies! 










If you don't receive anything yet though don't worry, still plenty of time until the posting deadline


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Fedex cant manage to find addresses in the older parts of my town - getting parcels depends on kindness of strangers. so if you're my ss please don't use them!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Torin. said:


> Fedex cant manage to find addresses in the older parts of my town - getting parcels depends on kindness of strangers. so if you're my ss please don't use them!


I promise I won't......... but I'm not your SS


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

We’ve not really had any trouble with companies (as long as you can read minds & have got your running shoes on to run down 2 flights of stairs to get the parcel...:Hilarious) 99% of the people who deliver even after being buzzed in just wait at the front door hahaha


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think someone has received their parcel.........


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, I have received my (beautifully wrapped) parcel! Someone is very efficient!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooooo its getting very exciting now that pressies have started arriving  Just 33 sleeps left!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Very excited that I can cross the first parcel as "received" off my master list!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Jannor said:


> Yes, I have received my (beautifully wrapped) parcel! Someone is very efficient!


Not from me if its beautifully wrapped


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Gwen9244 said:


> Not from me if its beautifully wrapped


 Mine won't be either


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Jannor said:


> Mine won't be either


Mine look like a small child has wrapped them. You'd think boxes would be easy but sadly not the case.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I got someone to wrap mine


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

I've had a very large and very heavy parcel arrive today. I havnt opened it, it's safely tucked away until reveal time.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I do like wrapping presents, but some of my gifts for my SS aren’t nice square boxes, so look a bit scruffy now


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Oh I do like wrapping presents, but some of my gifts for my SS aren't nice square boxes, so look a bit scruffy now


Mine will look like I've wrapped them with my toes so I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am working on the assumption that there will be a paper ripping frenzy so the shoddy wrapping wont be noticed. I won't be offended if you push my present to the back of the tree!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

My ability to wrap is shockingly bad. So bad in fact that my mum elbowed me out the way to finish off. I suspect my SS may notice the difference


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

RottieMummy said:


> I've had a very large and very heavy parcel arrive today. I havnt opened it, it's safely tucked away until reveal time.


OOooh!! isn't always really exciting when someone sends you an elephant!!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Last year I sent my SS things in a poster tube. Except it wasn't one, it was two joined together (well, like 1 1/3 in total length) with loads of tape. The opposite of a neat square box!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

A HUGE box of pressies arrived today. The cats were very excited and have been taking it in turns to shove their heads in the box. 

Will need to find somewhere to hide it away from prying paws!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Gaah I haven't even got all my stuff to send yet! Wish Frenzy would pull their fingers out and dispatch my parcel! Deep breathing, deep breathing..


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gwen9244 said:


> A HUGE box of pressies arrived today. The cats were very excited and have been taking it in turns to shove their heads in the box.
> 
> Will need to find somewhere to hide it away from prying paws!


Woo hoo another one to cross off!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Gaah I haven't even got all my stuff to send yet! Wish Frenzy would pull their fingers out and dispatch my parcel! Deep breathing, deep breathing..


Me neither dont worry. I feel comforted though reading this! As I also need to be taking deep breaths. Still waiting on some things and only have one stupid sheet of wrapping paper! I need to get more. YOU ARE NOT ALONE haha (I could be lying though to make peoples guessing harder...  )


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Box of beautifully wrapped presents just arrived, Sasha is head first in the box having a sniff and my anxiety ratcheted up a notch at the thought of having to figure out who sent it!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Chellacat said:


> Box of beautifully wrapped presents just arrived, Sasha is head first in the box having a sniff and my anxiety ratcheted up a notch at the thought of having to figure out who sent it!!!!


Gosh I am getting excited now!!


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Gosh I am getting excited now!!


Me too, the parcel really cheered me up, I've been in a bit of a blue mood, hiding from the world. Christmas always makes me want to hide under the bed till January around this time of year as I'm desperately trying to buy pressies for everyone and have more to do than I can list and less time than I can make. The last two weeks I've been crafting, baking and making sweets and chocolates, helping my daughter study for prelims, making a costume for the youngest Christmas show and being tech support for my older relatives who think shopping online is a great idea, but need to be walked thought it over the phone :Banghead and have attended and had to help out at three birthday parties an Anniversary and a Wedding. I love winter, but it's always the busiest part of the year and everyone needs me for something. Sorry, mini rant over, my point was, this parcel has induced the first positive feeling of excitement towards Christmas so far


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have had another huge box arrive today.

Thanks so much to you all.

There are going to be some very spoiled kitties come Christmas day!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Look what's arrived for ewelsh's spoilt brats. I need another room just for this box!

Now, who is my SS? Beautifully wrapped! Seems to know my girls very well, someone who is very organised as each cats has gifts colour coordinated! A lot of thought seems to have gone into this, also someone who collects very big sturdy boxes! Who also lives in the North Pole apparently!

This is more exciting than anything I've ever received I swear! 

I shall say this now, " Thank you SS"


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Gwen was it you? You liked my post rather quickly!

X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooh that all looks lovely @ewelsh !

My mum has taken delivery of two SS parcels for me today  I'll post a pic when I get them off her on Thursday


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ummmmm @Gwen has gone awfully quiet, on the other hand @JaimeandBree liked my post rather quickly too!

I needs to get my inspector pencil out and start making notes!

Aha I shall work it out.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> @Gwen was it you? You liked my post rather quickly!
> 
> X


The wrapping is FAR too neat!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Where are the cats @ewelsh, have you locked them away somewhere?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Look what's arrived for ewelsh's spoilt brats. I need another room just for this box!
> 
> Now, who is my SS? Beautifully wrapped! Seems to know my girls very well, someone who is very organised as each cats has gifts colour coordinated! A lot of thought seems to have gone into this, also someone who collects very big sturdy boxes! Who also lives in the North Pole apparently!
> 
> ...


Blimey, that's a big pile of gifts


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Ummmmm @Gwen has gone awfully quiet, on the other hand @JaimeandBree liked my post rather quickly too!
> 
> I needs to get my inspector pencil out and start making notes!
> 
> Aha I shall work it out.


I'm an elf and need to keep tabs, my liking posts means nothing.......or does it


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm slightly confused as I thought we weren't supposed to open the box at all until xmas day  I've been thinking of places to put the box when it arrives for safe keeping, to keep out little furry paws!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I also thought it was an "open the box on Christmas" thing  hope nobody put the hint inside the box! No opening cards!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I tend not to open the boxes at all until the day as I have nowhere to keep the parcels away from J&B and don't trust the little boogers to leave them alone if I put them under the tree!

As all presents are supposed to be wrapped then you can open the outer box if you wish to put presents under the tree etc and have nice well behaved kits. STRICTLY NO OPENING OF THE PRESENTS THEMSELVES though until Christmas!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I whipped open the box thinking it was something I had ordered, immediately I saw lots of presents all gift wrapped so I twigged on. I have the box sealed and on top of the wardrobe where the girls can’t get to them.

It is exciting, wish I had done SS years ago!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I always open the box...put everything under the tree....

30 mins later put everything back in the box and under the cupboard under the stairs lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mum has just brought over the boxes she took delivery of yesterday!

They have been thoroughly inspected (and rolled on) by Jaime, naturally! 

What do you mean it says "No Peeking"?


































Bree is being an anti-social madam so no presents for her!

Thank you Santa Paws!!!!!! Can't wait till Christmas!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow! Huge boxes! 
Hope my SS won't be disappointed with mine


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow J&B that will keep them busy for 12 months!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Wow! Huge boxes!
> Hope my SS won't be disappointed with mine


Don't be silly, SS comes in all shapes and sizes, it's the thought that's put into it that counts


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Wow! Huge boxes!
> Hope my SS won't be disappointed with mine


WAs thinking the same!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The HBs would be thrilled with a box, any box, as long as they could squash themselves in it; filled with rolled up newspaper or tin foil, some sticks from the garden and the odd feather or two!!! Wrapped and or a piece of ribbon and HB heaven!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Just reading this thread, sounds a lovely idea, wish I lived closer, so could join in


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> The HBs would be thrilled with a box, any box, as long as they could squash themselves in it; filled with rolled up newspaper or tin foil, some sticks from the garden and the odd feather or two!!! Wrapped and or a piece of ribbon and HB heaven!


Well that's a relief, I was really worried I'd got the wrong stuff:










By the way, I'm sure you can imaging how hard this shot was to get. Kalex trashed the whole thing 3 times and ran off with the feathers and bow, luckily Suter is a bit more restrained.

Oh by the way - no I'm not really your SS of course.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kalex - "Sorry HBs they iz mine!!!"


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Well that's a relief, I was really worried I'd got the wrong stuff:
> 
> View attachment 334606
> 
> ...


Good double bluff


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Well that's a relief, I was really worried I'd got the wrong stuff:
> 
> View attachment 334606
> 
> ...


ROFL!!!
See I told you it would be the best!!! 
Now the HBs are really disappointed you aren't their SS after all.....OR ARE YOU???????


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

WOOHOO! Great excitement in the Tigermoon household this afternoon as a large, very heavy box arrived.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> WOOHOO! Great excitement in the Tigermoon household this afternoon as a large, very heavy box arrived addressed to Gabby, Elsa & Furby.
> View attachment 334651
> View attachment 334652
> View attachment 334653


Brill! They know it's for them alright!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Brill! They know it's for them alright!


LOL yes  But I think Taji was hoping to get in on the act too  I'm sure they'll all be willing to share


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

AW look how gorgeous they are.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> WOOHOO! Great excitement in the Tigermoon household this afternoon as a large, very heavy box arrived addressed to Gabby, Elsa & Furby.
> View attachment 334651
> View attachment 334652
> View attachment 334653


SO. MUCH. FLOOF.!!!!

( I don't think Tali will ever have super long hair, apparently her dad has very thick shortish hair aswell)

Tali absolutely loves it when we get amazon deliveries, she will be super excited when our SS gift arrives!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Who'd have thought there'd be so much excitement about unopened boxes.....the slaves that is, not the cats!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Hope my secret Santa is happy with min after seeing all these in here.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> WOOHOO! Great excitement in the Tigermoon household this afternoon as a large, very heavy box arrived addressed to Gabby, Elsa & Furby.
> View attachment 334651
> View attachment 334652
> View attachment 334653


Gabby looks like she is doing well and is super floofy!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gorgeous babies!!!

It’s all so exciting!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Tigermoon

Your SS has said they deliberately didn't label anything to any one cat as they thought they would like to share!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

It's true, as @Charity said, we salves are more excited about these parcels.

Is it just me, but I'm doubting all I am sending now! :Shy


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Charity said:


> Who'd have thought there'd be so much excitement about unopened boxes.....the slaves that is, not the cats!


Agreed! My family think I'm nuts, but it is oddly thrilling to send and receive pressies from people you don't know. 


huckybuck said:


> Your SS has said they deliberately didn't label anything to any one cat as they thought they would like to share!!


I'm sure they will. They like to do things together 


ewelsh said:


> Is it just me, but I'm doubting all I am sending now! :Shy


I had this worry but when I showed my Mum she was felt that there was a good spread of items that should appeal, so fingers crossed.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Is it just me, but I'm doubting all I am sending now! :Shy


You shouldn't do that. Anyone entering into SS should be happy with a gift on the minimum spend. If people get concerned or worried then that takes the fun out of it. I can see why sometimes in some SSs that maximum spends are imposed as well, to stop people spending more than they want to just so they don't look cheap.

I think most of the overspending comes from the fact that people can't resist buying pressies for the cats. I think my biggest concern was finding things that showed a little bit of thought and were just a bundle of generic things from petsathome or something.

I'm sure whatever you send your recipient will love it. If not they'll just play in the box - win win all ways.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Honestly please nobody worry. The fun of SS is seeing all the different things people have come up with regardless of quantity or cost. Everyone puts so much thought in and that is what counts.

Some of the best pictures on the opening threads are of the cats playing with the boxes or fighting over wrapping paper, that's the real enjoyment, seeing them having their own Christmas fun. Jaime's absolute favourite SS toy to date was a packet of drinking straws lol!!!!

Re maximum spend we have had this in the past but honestly it's not worth bothering setting a limit because some people just blatantly disregard it no matter what it is . Everyone knows what the minimum spend is so no one can or should have any expectations over and above that. I truly believe we're all in it for the excitement and the joy not the amounts spent.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh gosh, this is making me feel so behind! I have everything except a few bits which I can easily get, but then there's paper, boxes... I started off so well!!  I'm still recovering from a fall I had a few weeks ago and my colleague at work has gone off sick (we're a team of 2) so I am run ragged at work and just struggling to get everything done. Don't worry dear recipients though - I will get there in the end! I may have to hire a jolly man and his reindeer to do a personal delivery.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> Don't worry dear recipients though - I will get there in the end! I may have to hire a jolly man and his reindeer to do a personal delivery.


I really hope you are my SS if this your method of delivery


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> Hope my secret Santa is happy with mine after seeing all these in here.


I'm thinking the same thing :/


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ooh it's all so exciting and now it's December as well!!! My cats are getting frenzied over boxes arriving for other people's presents, or even irrelevant stuff like the flea spot on black Friday Advantage offer (though it did contain Dreamies I guess). The new tree in its box caused the most interest! They will have a meltdown over the real SS!

By the way, hasn't Furby grown and he's so CUTE with his little white Christmas tree!!


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

I'd like to just echo what others have said I would be so upset if anyone was feeling worried about their SS present, it should be a fun experience for everyone. My two will be delighted with anything that arrives for them. 

I've had a royal mail card and don't think I'm expecting anyrhing so I'm wondering if that's a SS parcel! I'll report back later when I've collected if it is!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

Yes, I’d be really happy with just one packet of treats and a tinsel ball, and so would saffi - she would be delighted actually!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

My boys will ecstatic with the box it comes in and the wrapping paper! We will be happy and have a wonderful time opening them and any contents will be a bonus!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2017)

urbantigers said:


> My boys will ecstatic with the box it comes in and the wrapping paper! We will be happy and have a wonderful time opening them and any contents will be a bonus!


Yes that will be mojo's gift! Boxes and wrapping is all he needs


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

As long as the box it is shipped in is "Tipsy sized" she will be happy no doubt.

I must admit this SS is so much fun when you are organised, is it wrong that my presents for this were bought and wrapped before I started shopping for my family?


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

KCTT said:


> As long as the box it is shipped in is "Tipsy sized" she will be happy no doubt.
> 
> I must admit this SS is so much fun when you are organised, is it wrong that my presents for this were bought and wrapped before I started shopping for my family?


It's wrong that you're that organised  but correct that SS shopping takes priority.


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Oooh I can report I've receuved not one but two different SS parcels today! The girls will be very excited to open their pressies on their first Xmas morning! Just need a tree to put them under now! Never been this excited on only 2nd December before! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Don't forget to let us know when you receive your parcels by posting here - the thread should be busy this week!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumping this! Can't believe posting deadline day is here already!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

One very interesting parcel marked PF SS arrived this morning


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Moril's parcel arrived while I was in the shower this morning... I ended up learning out of the spare bedroom window (above the front door) in a towel! Thankfully she was happy to leave it on the doorstep since I was in the house and didn't need me to come to the door for a signature.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice surprise this morning before I left for work. A knock on the door and the postman handing me my SS parcel. The postman made sure I knew it was for Tipsy and not me though 

Tipsy is sizing up the box and she thinks it looks a perfect fit for when when she does her room up in the new year.

Thankyou to my SS we look forward to opening on Christmas Day xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Oops duplicate of previous post x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh more parcels arriving!!

Please don't forget to post here when you DO receive your parcel so that your SS knows you have got it safely. There are a few concerned Elves out there anxiously checking this thread!!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Ooh just got in and there was a lovely parcel wrapped in one of those sturdy plastic postal bags waiting! It has "from CCSS on it!" There was also a card for something that had to be taken back to the depot as it needs a signature!

Rafa and Freya investigate..









Raffsi sez, "It's all mine!"


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

We received a parcel!! my two aren't showing much interest at the moment, but that's probably because I currently STINK of catnip and they're following me round the house with slightly stoned expressions on their face...


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> We received a parcel!! my two aren't showing much interest at the moment, but that's probably because I currently STINK of catnip and they're following me round the house with slightly stoned expressions on their face...


Can you show us a pic of the parcel if poss as both your SS parcels are en route and it will help us narrow down which you've received


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just received my second parcel - it's huge! Lovely printed sticker with From CCSS on it I haven't shown it to the girls


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I received a parcel today . I have taken photos so will post them later. After a thorough investigation (Kito discovered there was something that made a noise if he nudged they box so kept doing that  ) it's been confiscated as Kito eats sticky tape given half a chance and was trying to pull the tape off the box.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

All exiting seeing the SS presents arriving its beginning to feel a bit like Christmas.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Now that I'm no longer mid-shower I need to work out how to log in to PF on my phone - my box has some cat cartoons on.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Not great pics but here are the boys checking out their booty (before it was confiscated  )

Mosi doesn't have really short legs btw - it's just an odd angle!

I have been advised by one of Santa's elves that a parcel was on it's way to me which contained something to be opened now. Please can the sender confirm with one of the elves that this is the parcel in case this is my other one


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I think my secret santa parcel is waiting for me at the post office. I've had a post office card left, addressed to Stitch  he doesnt get a lot of post so I think its for him!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> Not great pics but here are the boys checking out their booty (before it was confiscated  )
> 
> Mosi doesn't have really short legs btw - it's just an odd angle!
> 
> ...


Not this one!!!!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Another lovely parcel has arrived! Charlie is very interested!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gwen9244 said:


> Another lovely parcel has arrived! Charlie is looking interested!
> View attachment 335620


Brilliant Gwen - is that 3 for you???
Edit your pick lovely so that your address isn't seen xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’ve reported Gwen’s pic, incase she isn’t back on forum for a while


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks @huckybuck and @ewelsh! Yes 3 gorgeous parcels safely received!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The Elves are having a very busy time of it today trying to tally up parcels rofl!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

In case anyone hasn't spotted the thread - we have received our wonderful parcel today and it's under the tree causing havoc!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Just heard Sykes mooching about suspiciously while I was catching up with thread - and she was trying to break into Tilly's present (I took them out of the box and they have a pile of presents each, also beautifully wrapped). Have had to hide it. They'd been good up to now too. Typical Sykes wanting Tilly's stuff!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> The Elves are having a very busy time of it today trying to tally up parcels rofl!!!
> 
> View attachment 335623


I am reaching for the gin as we speak!!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh I went looking for this thread yesterday and I couldn’t find it.
Anyway a big parcel has arrived along with the Hermes lady pointing out that it was for Jango and Crunchie she said, ‘is that your cats?’ I said, ‘oh is it that’s odd’.... she then goes, ‘well it’s got to stay this way up and it’s fragile’. I expect she’s going to want to know what was in it that next time she comes LOL ...just adds to the list of people who think I’m nuts.


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

For me? Thank you  x


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

Our parcel has just arrived the cats are very interested and I think I can smell catnip through the wrapping paper ! Thank you very much my secret santa (I think I may have guessed who you are already)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’ve guessed mine too! :Smuggrin:Happy


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine hasnt arrived yet, but wanted to say sorry to my SS for keeping Garfield a secret.

I know you asked a couple of questions about Ash, but we only decided to get two a couple of weeks ago and didnt want you to have to feel like you should change your gift plan


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've got a lovely parcel so my first thank you to one of my SS's (how many S's can you have?). I had to open the box as one of mine has something I can have before Christmas but not sure which one. I opened it while the kits were out of the room and its now gone onto the top of the wardrobe.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Charity said:


> I've got a lovely parcel so my first thank you to one of my SS's (how many S's can you have?). I had to open the box as one of mine has something I can have before Christmas but not sure which one. I opened it while the kits were out of the room and its now gone onto the top of the wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 335743


I will check whether this is the one you were to open something out of as I think both of yours have now been posted so it may be the other one!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's OK J&B, the other one's arrived as well! Lovely box and I just adore the present I could open. As I have no fairy or angel, it will adorn the top of our tree. I just hope B & T can't smell the contents or there goes my tree! Thank you so much 2nd SS.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Charity said:


> It's OK J&B, the other one's arrived as well! Lovely box and I just adore the present I could open. As I have no fairy or angel, it will adorn the top of our tree. I just hope B & T can't smell the contents or there goes my tree! Thank you so much 2nd SS.
> 
> View attachment 335753
> 
> ...


Awwwww that's lovely!!! I can forsee our Toppy brushing up on his tree climbing skills though!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

To my SS:

I am told by our intrepid organisers that delivery of my parcel was attempted but there was nobody in. My dear husband has only revealed to me the 'sorry we missed you' card upon my questioning yesterday; I was hitherto unaware of its existence.



I'm in every corner of the country this week but will be collecting it from the sorting office at the weekend. I'm sorry I didn't keep you updated before now!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

Received ours  Thank you! (And thanks for including Mojo even though he popped into the scene
unexpectedly) very excited!

Inspecting

















"What do you mean I have to wait until christmas?"









Meanwhile mojo enjoying his gifts already









Here is Saffi giving you her best pose








"Look Santa, I am not the naughty kind"

(We were given permission to open the card!) Now I will be racking by brains trying to guess


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I've guessed mine too! :Smuggrin:Happy


Me too! Detective work complete I think


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I hope people arent opening cards etc til christmas day! I didnt even think the box would be opened!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

Smuge said:


> I hope people arent opening cards etc til christmas day! I didnt even think the box would be opened!


I was told to on the envelope....


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smuge said:


> I hope people arent opening cards etc til christmas day! I didnt even think the box would be opened!


No-one should open anything (other than the box) unless specifically instructed to by the elves or as directed in the parcel by the SS. People sometimes want certain items to be opened on receipt, for example the lovely bauble Charity has received to hang on her tree.

Any unauthorised peeking will put you on Santa's naughty list if we find out about it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

whompingwillow said:


> Received ours  Thank you! (And thanks for including Mojo even though he popped into the scene
> unexpectedly) very excited!
> 
> Inspecting
> ...


That's a fabulous card!!! I want to know where it's from!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

Got the envelope out the bin to double triple check








Yet I am weirdly still doubting myself haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> That's a fabulous card!!! I want to know where it's from!


I love the card too!


----------



## Kitkatslave (Apr 7, 2017)

Woo this is getting exciting! Im particularly enjoying all the parcels addressed to cats it's hilarious!



Alexhannah said:


> Our parcel has just arrived the cats are very interested and I think I can smell catnip through the wrapping paper ! Thank you very much my secret santa (I think I may have guessed who you are already)





whompingwillow said:


> Me too! Detective work complete I think


How are you all guessing already?!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2017)

Kitkatslave said:


> Woo this is getting exciting! Im particularly enjoying all the parcels addressed to cats it's hilarious!
> 
> How are you all guessing already?!!!


There was a clue in the card!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Love that people are having private guesses already but please no public guessing until the opening thread


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smuge said:


> I hope people arent opening cards etc til christmas day! I didnt even think the box would be opened!


I have been instructed by your SS that when your parcel arrives (any day now) you should remove the brown paper...


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have opened the box and all the presents remain safely wrapped ready to go under the tree. My kids can't believe the cat has presents 

I apologise to my secret santa if I dont guess who you are - your clue is too tricky for my teeny weeny brain!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh and a card from the postman saying something is at the sorting office. I believe this could be SS related.

Tipsy is such a lucky girl. X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Are we allowed to open cards and maybe work out clues as long as we don't say who it is? Or should it all wait until Christmas Day?


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

I only unwrapped the brown paper because it was soaked from my dash to the post office. I promise to be good and not unwrap anything


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I am not taking part this year (boo :Bawling) but I am soooooo excited to watch you all open your presents and try and guess from your clues  I Love Cat Chat at Christmas (of course I always love it, but it's extra special at christmas)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Charity said:


> Are we allowed to open cards and maybe work out clues as long as we don't say who it is? Or should it all wait until Christmas Day?


I think unless you are instructed to open something then leave it until Christmas, builds the suspense!!!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope this is ok but I'm not really going to be at home much on Xmas Day so I'm going to have a second Xmas Day on Boxing Day for the cats, where they can get quality time with me and we can open our presents together. For anyone who knows the story, I will of course be endeavouring NOT to lock poor darling Freya out all day and night this year!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Emmasian said:


> Hope this is ok but I'm not really going to be at home much on Xmas Day so I'm going to have a second Xmas Day on Boxing Day for the cats, where they can get quality time with me and we can open our presents together. For anyone who knows the story, I will of course be endeavouring NOT to lock poor darling Freya out all day and night this year!


We're the same. Off to mum's so we'll be out all day. Good luck Freya!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't worry about that, of course open on Christmas Day if you have the time, lots do but we know lots won't. The Opening Thread is usually started around the 23rd as a couple of people need to open early if they will be away over Christmas, then opening continues for several days after Christmas too. It's quite good really as it ekes out the excitement and we get about a week of opening, pictures and guessing


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’m an early bird as I have the hoards descending so I tend to do the 22nd/23rd as this is OUR Christmas Eve!!! I grab a sherry and we take our time and savour every minute - it’s bliss!!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll probably be Christmas Eve evening. Partly because I am at my parents on the 25th and partly because after a couple of glasses of red wine on Christmas Eve I turn into a big kid and can't wait any longer.


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Im still a fairly new member so not involved this year but iv been following it and its so exciting! I'm looking forward to next Christmas already!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BTW

I have totally lost the plot on SS parcels rofl!!


jadeh31 said:


> Im still a fairly new member so not involved this year but iv been following it and its so exciting! I'm looking forward to next Christmas already!


You will be very welcome!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

With the impending arrival of some little Lambchops I'm not sure when we'll open the pressies - we have been invited to my step-daughter's for lunch on Christmas Day but that depends on how things are going with Coco too. Present opening may be Christmas Eve but do not despair my Secret Santas, the pressies will be opened


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> BTW
> 
> I have totally lost the plot on SS parcels rofl!!


You and me both, good job two heads are better than one! A lone elf would be face down in a vat of mulled wine by now


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm away-but-staying-local-to-feed-everyone again for Christmas week. I expect I'll be opening mine on my birthday (28th) again, but it slightly depends on human plans. Last year I opened my SS while I was at home for a few hours while my parents were at a drinks party I didn't want to go to


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

A lone elf would be face down in a vat of mulled wine by now [/QUOTE]
That's how I usually spend the run up to Christmas!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> You and me both, good job two heads are better than one! A lone elf would be face down in a vat of mulled wine by now


You mean you're not?

Must try harder.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Look whats arrived!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Two parcels arrived both from same person by writing on label.

Timothy staked his claim right away leaving Piper and Spice to sniff round about


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

V nice postie with snow on head just arrived and asked me solemnly if I was Freya, Rafa or Teddy! Naturally the Parcel Police then swung into action...










Shortly after this Rafa dislodged the parcel from the piano stool along with a load of Xmas carol sheets, and ended up on the floor in a sprawled heap with a surprised face. Cats are so dignified and elegant!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Garfield says that the card our SS sent is very tasty


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving all these photos!!

Please can @cava14 una 
And @Emmasian

confirm how many parcels they have each received so far - their elf's paperwork is a little messy lol


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@Emmasian aka Freya, Rafa or Teddy has received two parcels! One to go but I'm assuming it's the swapped one.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

@huckybuck I received two more parcels today so I think that's the 3 I was expecting


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I got home today to find a card through the door. I assume it is my SS parcel as I can’t think of anything else I’m waiting to have delivered. I’m hoping to collect from the post office tomorrow.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Well done to my SS you are the only thing to have enticed Tipsy away from the radiator today.

I think that's 2 of 2 so I can confirm all parcels safely received


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Garfield says that the card our SS sent is very tasty
> 
> View attachment 335941


Same wrapping paper too?! ;] good card


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Jaspers received his! Many thanks! Sooooo exciting! Xx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I have collected my parcel . It is definitely my SS parcel. So is this the one I should open? It's in a white bag.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> I have collected my parcel . It is definitely my SS parcel. So is this the one I should open? It's in a white bag.


Help I don't know - can @JaimeandBree shed light?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> I have collected my parcel . It is definitely my SS parcel. So is this the one I should open? It's in a white bag.


Yes it is


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Very cold parcel arrived today (or yesterday). It's thawing in our utility room!

Tonks seemed intrigued by it, but then they love anything that's in the utility room they are convinced we hide all the toys in there.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to everyone. I have got a whole shiny new cold to enjoy, so I've spent the last four days shivering under a duvet.

We've definitely received one parcel (pic below). I might have received another as apparently I have two parcels at the post office that need signing for - I must have slept through the postie. Will try and get over to the post office this weekend.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Is that your address that can be seen on the photo?


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Good spot, it was on their twice! I've put a new pic up


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So exciting seeing all the SS parcels turning up.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Just to confirm, I've now received both parcels


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumping this - can people please let us know if they have NOT yet received their expected parcel(s) so we can make sure our tally up so far is correct? 
Most people should now have received their parcels and we are chasing the stragglers!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I haven't received my parcel.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

I haven't received mine, but this is expected as I asked for delayed sending due to being out of the country. I'm back home now.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

No sign of my third parcel which I imagine is the one that had to be swapped. I know the one I sent has landed as I've seen it in this thread.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I believe all three of the above are en route!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Both Bronns pressies are here now


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

We haven't received our parcel yet


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Parcel received


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ours is with us at home, thank you!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Kalex and Suter's SS parcel's arrived. Thank you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My parcel sent is stuck at the sorting office, i guess due to the snow we had Sunday & Monday.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

OMG has my secret santa been AMAZING!! I've just taken a photo of the gifts going to rescue this weekend and there are going to be some very happy cats this Christmas! I struggled to fit them all in one photo! You'll have to wait until the reveal before I put the photo up but have taken it now so I can get the presents to the rescue in time for Christmas. A huge huge thank you to whoever had me. I'm going to have a go at working my clues out later.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I've had another parcel that I don't recognise the writing on and I think it's SS but not sure. Unfortunately my phone is playing silly beggars and I can't upload the photo. Will try another device but will have to charge it up.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Emmasian said:


> I've had another parcel that I don't recognise the writing on and I think it's SS but not sure. Unfortunately my phone is playing silly beggars and I can't upload the photo. Will try another device but will have to charge it up.


Is it a plain brown box?


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, very plain, with the name and address written on white paper sellotaped to tye front.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmm I think that's SS lol!! 

Can you look underneath the paper and see if there's another name written on it first rofl!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Hmm I think that's SS lol!!
> 
> Can you look underneath the paper and see if there's another name written on it first rofl!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

RottieMummy said:


> OMG has my secret santa been AMAZING!! I've just taken a photo of the gifts going to rescue this weekend and there are going to be some very happy cats this Christmas! I struggled to fit them all in one photo! You'll have to wait until the reveal before I put the photo up but have taken it now so I can get the presents to the rescue in time for Christmas. A huge huge thank you to whoever had me. I'm going to have a go at working my clues out later.


The elves have been informed there are some parcels in there for you too, all labelled, so make sure you remove those before taking stuff to the rescue


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I got a supplementary as parcel today as well


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Gosh I regret not joining in now but ho hum  i shall be enjoying the openings and guessings .Well done to Clare and lyndsey its all coming together very nicely indeed .


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

Stitchs presents are no longer under the tree - he keeps trying to eat the corner of one, so theyve been hidden under the stairs


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I just want to say that I've not forgotten that one of my SSs has advised that there is something inside to go on the tree. The last week to 10 days has been crazy and Kito was trying to eat the bag it came in so I've banished it to a cupboard along with the other parcel. I haven't put my tree up yet but hope to this weekend so will open it then and hopefully also take some photos.

Is it really just over a week until Christmas? I feel as though it's been head down and just no time for fun lately.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

JaimeandBree said:


> The elves have been informed there are some parcels in there for you too, all labelled, so make sure you remove those before taking stuff to the rescue


Thank you. I had a check after seeing this and have indeed found them. They are sitting under my Christmas tree now, very sweet of my secret santa.


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Merry Pawsmass when opening your pressies this year and a big congrats to Lynsey and Clare


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've had a card through the door from Parcelforce today, our SS is at the post office for collection, yay! :Happy
Not sure when I will be able to collect it, I think they are only open til midday but I'm sure I'll fetch it in the next few days, thanks to our SS Xx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Check online as most are on their Christmas hours now so open to 7pm in the week and both days on the weekend.

I moved my box the other day and I think Tipsy definitely knows that the box is hers.

Huge thanks to @JaimeandBree and @huckybuck for all their sorting I hope I can make the next meet up (once arranged) to buy you both a large glass of wine or two.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Check online as most are on their Christmas hours now so open to 7pm in the week and both days on the weekend.
> 
> I moved my box the other day and I think Tipsy definitely knows that the box is hers.
> 
> Huge thanks to @JaimeandBree and @huckybuck for all their sorting I hope I can make the next meet up (once arranged) to buy you both a large glass of wine or two.


Oooh you are definitely on thank you xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you to Rosie's SS, we received our parcel today.
Rosie cannot wait until Xmas. x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

KCTT said:


> Check online as most are on their Christmas hours now so open to 7pm in the week and both days on the weekend.
> 
> I moved my box the other day and I think Tipsy definitely knows that the box is hers.
> 
> Huge thanks to @JaimeandBree and @huckybuck for all their sorting I hope I can make the next meet up (once arranged) to buy you both a large glass of wine or two.


Deal


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well that only leaves one person left to receive a parcel and it's me haha! I am reliably informed by elf HB that it's on the way so I am sure it will turn up soon and we are cooking on gas as we approach the opening thread


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Delivered the secret santa presents to rescue today. They were very very happy and one of the volunteers was holding back tears when she saw how much there was! It's a small, volunteer run rescue that dosnt receive any funding so it will make a huge huge difference to them over Christmas. Thank you so much once again whoever had me!


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Delivered the secret santa presents to rescue today. They were very very happy and one of the volunteers was holding back tears when she saw how much there was! It's a small, volunteer run rescue that dosnt receive any funding so it will make a huge huge difference to them over Christmas. Thank you so much once again whoever had me!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I have never taken part in any form of secret santa before and after the rather alarming "OMG what shall I buy??" I've enjoyed putting things together, and somehow, because the pressies are for cats it just seemed .... well ... easier, than if I had to buy for a person (purchasing xmas pressies for family has been a nightmare this year). Now we are rapidly heading towards the final week I can't wait. I think that the SS parcel, which has been sitting staring at me from the cat tower from the moment it arrived, will be the first thing to be opened come xmas day


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Yay we are almost done! Congrats everyone especially the elves, and second @KCTT re a large glass of vino at next year's meet up! Can't wait for the "opening" thread now.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to the elves @huckybuck and @JaimeandBree for running a very successful Secret Santa this year. It seems as if everything has gone swimmingly but I hope there wasn't too much frantic paddling behind the scenes


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Congratulations to the elves @huckybuck and @JaimeandBree for running a very successful Secret Santa this year. It seems as if everything has gone swimmingly but I hope there wasn't too much frantic paddling behind the scenes


There is one particular story to tell you all once the opening is done! :Hilarious


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> There is one particular story to tell you all once the opening is done! :Hilarious


Ooo the intrigue!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> There is one particular story to tell you all once the opening is done! :Hilarious


Oooh. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

RottieMummy said:


> Delivered the secret santa presents to rescue today. They were very very happy and one of the volunteers was holding back tears when she saw how much there was! It's a small, volunteer run rescue that dosnt receive any funding so it will make a huge huge difference to them over Christmas. Thank you so much once again whoever had me!


That's so lovely.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Just want to add that Santa's little helpers @huckybuck and @JaimeandBree have been absolutely wonderful with their seamless organisation!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I know I'm not taking part this year but I'm also looking forward to the opening thread (in fact I can't wait!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2017)

I cant wait to open ours! Its been so so hard not too. I have also only bought presents for cats in general this year... I of course threw in something for their human, but no presents for humans without cats  luckily, I won’t be getting any either as my family dont celebrate christmas! I have also never done a secret santa before. Its very exciting. I will buy you both some booze too as a thank you! Xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Can’t wait for the opening page on here.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

whompingwillow said:


> I cant wait to open ours! Its been so so hard not too. I have also only bought presents for cats in general this year... I of course threw in something for their human, but no presents for humans without cats  luckily, I won't be getting any either as my family dont celebrate christmas! I have also never done a secret santa before. Its very exciting. I will buy you both some booze too as a thank you! Xxx


Woo hoo! 
The next meet sounds like a riot lol!
Slightly concerned we have a reputation mind...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

GingerNinja said:


> I know I'm not taking part this year but I'm also looking forward to the opening thread (in fact I can't wait!)


Please join us next year - would be great to have you!!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Please join us next year - would be great to have you!!


I thought hard about it this year but I stupidly get quite anxious about it  having very little time when not working stupid hours, although did enjoy it the couple of years I did join... once it was all done! 
I will make a donation to the Arc again and just enjoy all the pics on the big day, best of both worlds


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Everyone got theirs now?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

1 outstanding but it's for me and I'm told it's en route! So we won't worry about that 

Not long to go now! We'll start the opening thread in a day or so


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

We will probably open on Xmas morning.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> We will probably open on Xmas morning.


Same here there will be no early opening in this house. I am planning on opening the SS parcel first


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

It’s mine and Jaspers first Christmas together, and my first Christmas waking up on my own (obviously I have jasper but you know) so that’s the first port of call before going to my mums! Exciting xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Only four more sleeps


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am more excited at opening my SS than anything else! I keep telling my girls “ who’s been spoilt this Christmas “

The box I have recieved is encouraging lots of sniffs everytime they walk in the room, including the dogs!

I’m afraid I have to open my SS gifts Christmas Eve, simple because I am out first thing Christmas Day at church then drop off half congregation after, which inevitably includes “ please pop in for a minced pie, only for 5 mins” which turns out to be 30 mins, then home to endless family phone calls, then house guests arriving at different times, all wanting feeding. :Shifty



Opening Christmas Eve allows me time to really savour every moment, and take lots of pics naturally.

I do hope my SS doesn’t mind, as I’m sure I will be the first to post. I haven’t been this excited over Christmas presents since I was a little girl.


It’s SO EXCITING 
X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I will be opening mine tomorrow EEK so if it’s ok with everyone will start us all off. 

My houseful start arriving tomorrow Christmas Eve Day so I never have a minutes peace lol!! 

Tomorrow is my last (mostly chilled) day when I can take the time and savour!! It’s been a stressful week for the kids too so it will be good for them to have fun before the house is invaded lol!!!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Getting exciting opening presents in few days.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

We are so Excited here!!!! Jasper keeps trying to break in to his SS parcel every time he’s in the back bedroom lol! Excited that the opening thread will start tomorrow.. makes it feel more real! Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

OH and I usually share chores when getting Christmas dinner but I well remember last year, Bunty, Toppy and I were having such a great time opening our SS gifts and playing with them, OH ended up getting the whole dinner himself.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Very excited here for Christmas, think we will be opening our gifts on Sunday night as Christmas is usually just a mad house, I've had hardly a minutes peace this week and still have things to get tomorrow!!! Can't wait to open them and take pictures!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

We are waiting impatiently 








(I dont know why there is a giant border.. I am new to adobe sketch!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2017)

My sister didnt believe me that I haven’t opened our secret santa yet, we had to video to prove it.. - I am not good at waiting to open presents! Neither is Mojo. 3 more days! Can’t wait. I also can’t wait to see what everyone else recieved and the guessing...It starts tomorrow it seems


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I can't believe we haven't opened ours yet but we have been good. Can't wait though.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry I've not been around much this last week, manic run-up to Christmas, haven't had a minute! We can't wait to open our parcels on Christmas morning


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Getting excited here too 

It’s Mosi’s birthday tomorrow so that always kicks off Christmas here. We are waiting for a few online things to arrive but if they don’t come for Christmas Day they won’t exactly be short of things to open on the day.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I stopped getting notifications for this thread ... thought it was weird no-one was posting! oh well, finished work now so can check properly.

Mine will be opened xmas morning but it will have to be in shifts as usual! Sykes is very keen, she's obsessed with one of the presents and keeps sniffing and having a paw at it so I suspect its Dreamies as she's obsessed with them.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Slightly belated, but here are my parcel cats
























The looooong splodgy one is my favourite

And this is the huge parcel they're on - snugglessafe over address and for scale!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Please ignore the extra attached photo of what my mice had for supper last night! That's the most recent photo on my phone and it decided to hitchhike on....!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

So looks as if all secret Santa presents received and we all look forward to the cats opening the presents.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

In the second Christmas miracle of the day (mine at least!) my second SS parcel (I think!!) has just turned up at my folks' house, just in time for Santa Paws!!!! It's burst open but Dad says it looks ok otherwise

So that's a wrap folks, all parcels safely received and I'll see you over on the opening thread!!!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Better late than never - I've finally had time to chill and open my SS parcel containing the item to open now.

Little monkeys were very interested so the bauble has been confiscated for now! I have still to put baubles on my tree so when I do eventually get around to it I will take the treats out and hang the bauble. My tree would not survive otherwise!

Here they are getting a sneak preview than having the disappointment of having it taken away! In typical cat fashion, the packaging was very popular.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you, SS. I look forward to hanging the bauble on the tree and the boys look forward to eating the contents!

We can't wait to open the rest now.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

urbantigers said:


> Better late than never - I've finally had time to chill and open my SS parcel containing the item to open now.
> 
> Little monkeys were very interested so the bauble has been confiscated for now! I have still to put baubles on my tree so when I do eventually get around to it I will take the treats out and hang the bauble. My tree would not survive otherwise!
> 
> ...


I recognise that bauble, same SS as me methinks


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Charity said:


> I recognise that bauble, same SS as me methinks


Ooh good - you can work out the clue then I won't have to


----------

